# Looking For a Local Flounder Gigging Guide



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Let me know if you are a flounder guide. Thanks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Night Shift does gigging charters.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

*Local Gigging Guide*

I run gigging charters. 2 people 4 hrs for $250. 

Includes everything except food and drink.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You need to get up with Night Shift Charters. He's on this forum and is a personal friend of mine. You won't be disappointed. His number is (251-269-2154)

http://www.nightshiftcharterservice.com/


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can take 4 people, and would be glad to answer any questions you may have. Check out my web site, and facebook. Several pictures on both. (link to facebook is located on my website)


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

